# Weekly competition 2009-11



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F 
*2. *U' F R2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' U 
*3. *F' U2 F R' U2 F U' R2 
*4. *U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R2 
*5. *U F' R U F2 U R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 F' R U' R2 B D2 L D' F2 (21f)
*2. *L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U B L2 D L2 F (21f)
*3. *D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U F2 D L2 U2 B' L' D2 R2 (20f)
*4. *D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F R F2 L' R B' F D' L' R' (21f)
*5. *L' D2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L R' F2 U2 R' D' B' R2 F' L B F L D' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' B' L' B Fw' D' Uw2 Fw Rw2 B2 Uw L2 R F2 D' U' Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 R D2 U B Rw Uw' L Rw2 R' D2 L D2 B' Fw2 F2
*2. *L' D2 L2 B' R2 B2 F D2 L' D L2 Rw' R2 Uw' L Rw R2 D' Uw' U L2 U R' F' Rw F Rw2 B' L' Rw2 R' Uw2 R D Uw' Fw2 D' U2 B D2
*3. *Fw' D2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw D Uw' Fw' R2 U R' B L2 Rw R Uw2 L Rw' U2 Rw2 B2 R D Rw D U L Rw R' B' Fw' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 L Uw Rw' R
*4. *D2 B2 R' B Fw F2 R' D Rw' R Fw2 D Uw' Rw' R D2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 B' Fw' F2 R B2 Fw Uw R' Fw' Uw L2 B' Fw L Uw' F R U'
*5. *Fw' Rw F' L2 Rw' U' L' B' Fw F' Uw U' R Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw L B' Fw F2 Rw R U' Fw2 F' U' L' R2 U2 B Fw2 F' Rw Uw' R2 D' Fw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Fw Lw U L2 Fw L' R' U' B2 Bw' Fw' D U Lw Dw2 L' U' Fw F' Uw F2 Lw' D U L Lw Rw B2 F D Uw Lw2 R2 Fw2 F Dw' Uw2 B' F' U' B2 Bw F D2 Bw Fw F Dw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 B Bw' Lw Rw R Bw' Dw' U2
*2. *Bw2 F' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 D Dw Uw U L Bw' Fw' L Lw2 Rw' R' D2 B Bw' F2 D' Dw Uw U2 Rw' R2 B Fw' Dw' Bw' D Dw2 Uw U' L B2 Fw F Dw Uw' U B D' Uw Fw Uw U' R2 Fw U Fw Uw' F R' Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw2 U'
*3. *R2 Bw' L' Lw R Uw2 L' R U' B' Bw2 F L' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 D' R' U' Rw2 B Dw Bw' Fw Uw Bw D' Dw' Lw' Fw Dw' Uw U L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw' Rw' R' D' F2 U2 B2 Bw2 F2 D2 Dw U' L Rw2 Fw' L' B' Bw' Lw D2 Dw2 Rw'
*4. *Rw2 B2 Bw2 F2 D Uw2 R2 D2 Uw' L' B' Uw2 Bw' Lw' D2 R' D' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Fw' D' Bw' Dw' Uw' Lw' Dw2 U2 B Fw' D' B2 Bw Fw F2 L' Fw2 F2 D2 R2 Fw Lw2 U Fw2 R' D' Fw2 U' Lw2 D Dw' Uw' B2 Bw2 F R2 B' R2 D Lw2
*5. *Fw L F Rw2 D' Dw2 U B L2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U Rw' B' Bw' Fw L Lw' U Rw' R2 Dw2 B Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Dw Fw' R' D2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 L' Lw B Bw' Fw F2 D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' D' U2 Fw' Uw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 2U' U' F2 R D R 3U2 2F R' 2B 3R' F' L 2L 3R R 2B2 F2 3U 2U' U' B2 2U' 3F2 2L D' 2D2 2U2 U 2F2 2U2 3R2 2R' F D 2R2 2B' 2F2 F' 3U' 2F' F2 L' 3R' R2 B 2F' 2R' 2D 3U' U2 3R' R2 B F 2L 2D' 2F F' 2L B 3U2 2U2 F' L R D 2D2 3U' B2 2B 3F' L' 2D2 3F2 2F 3R2 D2 3F2
*2. *D' 3U2 2U' U2 3F2 D' 2D' 2U' 3F 2D' 2F L2 B 2R2 D' 3U' 3F' D 2D' U 2L' 2D 3U' 2F F2 D2 3U U' R' 3F L2 3R2 3F2 3U 2L 3R D' 2L 2D 2R B' 2B2 L' 2L2 3R 2R R2 D' 2B D 2F' F' U B' 2B2 2F' D2 F2 U' L 2L' 2R' 3U' 3F 2U U 2B 2D2 L 2L F L' 2L 3R' 2F' F D2 2U U2 L
*3. *U' B R D2 3F F2 L2 2R2 2F2 L2 3R D 2R' 2U2 3R2 2B' 3R' 3U2 2B 2L 3R R 2D' B 3F' 2D L2 3R' 2R 2D 2R 2D' 2B2 F2 2D' 2F' D' 2R2 2U2 U2 B 2D' U 2L2 F2 2L D 2D 3U2 2U' B' 3R 3F F' D 2D' 3U2 2U' L' B2 D 3U' R2 U' F' L2 3F R2 2B2 2F 2D2 B 2D' 3U' 2B2 L 2L 2R2 R2 3F'
*4. *3R' 2U' 2R R2 2B' 2U' 2F2 F 2U R B2 3U B2 2D2 2R D2 3U 2B' 3R2 B 2B2 3F F2 3U 3F' 2L' 3R 2R' R 2U' R2 2D2 U' 2F2 D F2 2U' 3R2 2D2 B' F 2L' R 2B 3F 2L 2D 3U' 2U U2 2R 3U 2B' 2U2 2B' F2 D B' 3F 2U2 2F' 2R B2 2B' F 2L2 D2 R2 2B' D 3F2 2U F2 3U2 F' U2 3F2 2D' L2 2F2
*5. *D2 2D2 U2 2B 3U2 U' L R' B2 3F' F' 2U U' 2R' B' 2B2 2F F2 L' D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 R' 3U2 U L2 2R 2D' 2R 3F' L 3R 2R D 2R2 D2 2L2 2U2 2L 2D 3U2 2U B' F2 U 3F' 3U2 F 3U L' 3U L' D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 F2 3R2 D' 3F2 2U' U' L' 2L 2D 3R' D2 3U2 U' 3F' 2F2 3U' 2U' L' 2B' 3U 3F' 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' L' 2B D2 2D' 3D' 3U 2U2 R B' 3B2 2R' 3F2 2F' F 2R' 3D' 2B' 2F2 3D2 B2 2U' B2 D2 3D' 3U B 2D U L2 2L2 R' 2B' 3D2 2F' F D 3D2 3U2 B D 2F2 U 2R B2 F' 3L' F2 L U2 2L2 3F D2 3L' 2B' 3B' 2F 3R' 3B 2F' 2D2 2F 2U' L2 3R 2D2 3R 3U' 3L2 2B L' 2L' B2 2B' 3D' R 2U 3B' 3F' 2U' 3F 2R2 3U' 2R2 D U' 3B' L 3D 2L 2R2 U 2L' 3R2 2B2 3B 2F' 2U' U' 2L
*2. *3B2 F' D2 F2 L' 3R' B2 2B2 3B 2F F 3D2 3F2 2F' 2L' 3L2 2R' F 3U U 3B2 2L U2 2B' 3B' 2L 2U2 L2 2F2 2R' F' 2U2 2B 3D' 2B' 2R D2 2U2 U' 3F' U2 L 3D' 2L 2B2 L 3L' 2R' B' 3F2 L' R2 F2 3U2 2F' 2U 3R2 3F2 2F' 3U 3F' 2F' 3L' D 3D2 2U' 3L2 B2 3F2 D2 2U' R B' 3B 2F2 2D' 3U' 2R2 D 3D' R' B2 3R2 3D 3F' U2 B' 2B F 3L 2R 2B R D 2D2 2B 2D2 3L2 3F' 3L'
*3. *2B' 2F2 2L' 3L D' 3D 3L' F2 2L 3L2 2R' 2U2 B2 2L' 3U' 3R2 D 2L2 3L2 2B D' 3U2 R' 3B' 3F2 U2 2L' U' 2L 2F 2U' 3L' 2B2 R' 2F2 U2 3B' 2U2 2F' F' D U 3F 2F2 3D R2 3F2 3U2 L2 2D U' 3R R' 3B' R 3U 2B' 3B' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R R 2B D 2D 3D 3U2 2U' U' 3L' F2 2D 2U' U' L' 3R2 U' 3R2 2F2 2R 3B' 3L2 2R' 2D2 F2 2L 3B2 F2 D2 2D2 2U' 3F2 2F D2 2R D' 3U' U 3B
*4. *D 2D 3D2 B' 2L' 3R2 R' 2U2 2L2 2R2 D 2D2 3U' 2U2 2R' 3U2 3R2 R2 D 3F2 F' 2R2 F 3R' B' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 F2 L' D2 U' L 2U' L 2U' 3L' 2U' 3B2 D' 2D 3D2 2U2 2R2 2D2 R2 3U' 3B2 2D 3U2 2U U2 B' U2 3F' 3L 2B2 2D 2L D' 2D 3D2 3U' 2U' U' B 2L' D2 3L2 B' 2F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 2D2 3D 2U U B2 3D' 3U U' 2B' 2D2 3F D 2F' 2L' R2 3F2 D L 2U' 2B2 3F2 2U 2F2
*5. *2L' 3B' 2F' 3R R' 2D' U B2 2B' F U L' U B 3B2 3F2 2F' 2U2 U2 3R R' 3B' 3L2 2F2 3D' 3U' 2B D' 2L2 R2 2D U' B2 2B2 3B L2 2L2 U' F2 2R' 3B2 2R' B 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F F2 2D L' 3L2 R2 3F L 3B2 3D F2 L2 2B 2F2 U B' 2L2 3D2 2R' 2F 3D2 2R' 3B2 2R' 3D 3R2 3B2 2R U2 2L 2R R2 3F' 2U' L2 3D 3B' 3R2 B2 2F' L2 3L2 R2 2B2 2F2 3L2 2D' 3D 2U L2 B' F2 D2 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 
*2. *R' U R2 F' U2 F' R U R 
*3. *U R2 U' R F2 U' R F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U R D2 B' L2 U L' B' U' R2 (19f)
*2. *R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' L2 D' U R' F' U L (20f)
*3. *D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R U' F' R F D L R2 B F2 R F (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L Rw' R B2 Uw2 R2 B' F' D Uw' U F2 D U2 Rw D Uw' U2 L' Uw' U2 Rw' D' L2 R2 D' Uw U' Rw D B R Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw U L' Rw'
*2. *B2 Uw F D' Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw R' F Uw2 F' Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F L2 D2 Uw2 L' R' D' Uw2 Rw' Fw D B' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' Fw F L Fw' F' D2 Fw
*3. *B2 F' D B' Fw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 L' Fw' Rw' Uw' R2 B Uw Fw2 Rw' R D' B2 Fw2 Uw L' Fw' L Rw2 R' F R2 U2 Rw R2 D2 U' Rw' R2 Uw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 R2 Uw L Lw B2 Bw Dw Fw' L Lw2 Rw U2 B Fw' L Bw' Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Fw Rw2 D U2 L Lw R2 F' Rw Uw R' B2 Bw' Fw R' Fw2 U2 L R Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw Uw' B' F U' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 U' R F D Dw'
*2. *Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 D2 Bw Fw R' B F2 R U' Bw' Fw' F' Dw2 F' Rw B' R Bw2 D Uw' U' Lw2 Dw' B2 F L Lw Rw' Fw F' Lw2 R Dw' Uw' Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' Fw L2 Dw U2 Bw2 Fw Dw' F' Dw' L Rw' U2 Fw' F Rw B2 Uw2 L' Rw'
*3. *D U2 L Fw' Dw' Lw2 D2 U2 Bw Lw' Rw' F' D2 Dw2 U2 R' Dw Lw2 R2 D' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R U Rw' B Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' R2 D Dw U2 Fw2 Dw U2 F Rw2 Uw L' Bw D2 B R B' F Lw2 Uw' U' L' Bw' F Lw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' B' R B D' U' F (21f)
*2. *U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 L B' D U L' D R B' L2 B D (20f)
*3. *L' U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 U2 R' D L' B2 L' B' R D' F2 L U' B (21f)
*4. *F2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R D2 U2 R B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' B' L D2 L B' (21f)
*5. *L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L' B D U2 R U2 B' L' D' B R2 (21f)
*6. *L2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L F' R' B L R' D U2 F2 L R2 D' (21f)
*7. *R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 U B' U' R2 F' D' B L F (21f)
*8. *L' F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 R' U2 L D2 B F' R' (21f)
*9. *U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R B' F D F' L2 F' L U2 R' (21f)
*10. *L F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L R U L2 R B' D U2 L B' R' (21f)
*11. *B2 L' R2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D L2 R2 B R D' L' D B' U (21f)
*12. *L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 U F D' B2 L2 D B D2 R' F L (21f)
*13. *B2 U2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 L' F U B' L2 D' R U F2 R B2 L (21f)
*14. *D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R U F R2 B D' F2 R' F2 R U' (21f)
*15. *D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R B' R U2 L' B2 F2 D' R' U R2 F' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F U2 R B L2 B2 F D R B2 U' F2 R' (21f)
*2. *F2 U2 R D2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 F' L' U2 R' B' D L' F' U B D R2 (21f)
*3. *L' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' U' B' F L' D' B' L2 U B' (21f)
*4. *R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 R' U' L' B2 L' B R B2 R' D F R (20f)
*5. *D2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 L' R2 F2 U2 B' D' U2 F R F2 L B F2 U R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L B2 L2 F2 D B2 L' D' U F' D L' D R2 F2 (21f)
*2. *U2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F U' L' B' L2 R (21f)
*3. *R2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L' U L2 R2 U B2 U' F' R' (21f)
*4. *D2 L' B2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' L D F' D U2 B D2 L' F' (21f)
*5. *L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L D L U F' U B' F L' R U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F R' D U2 B' L' D2 F' U2 F' U F (20f)
*2. *U' R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D R2 U L' F L D2 R (21f)
*3. *D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U' F L' F' D' R D2 B L U' (21f)
*4. *F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' F' U' (21f)
*5. *D' F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B U R' D' L B' D B F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' B' F' D' U2 L2 R D2 R B (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B U2 B2 R' F D Rw2 U2 B Uw2 U2 Rw' B' F R D2 B2 Uw2 Rw F Uw2 U B2 D2 Uw R' Uw2 B' Uw' L' R' F' D Rw B Fw' R Fw D L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U R' F' R2 F U' R 
*3. *B2 L' F2 R' D2 L F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F' R' U L D B R D B' (21f)
*4. *Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L' D Rw' D2 F D Uw U Fw2 R D' U2 R' B2 U' Fw Uw2 R' D' Uw U L2 D2 B F2 L R D Fw' Rw R' D2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U F R' U F2 U2 
*3. *B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L D L' F R F U B' R2 U' (21f)
*4. *F' Uw' R2 U' Rw F D' L' B Fw Uw2 Fw' F' L2 U B' D2 U Rw2 R' D' Uw U L2 D2 Uw U' B' F' U Rw2 R' B' Fw U F R Fw2 D' B'
*5. *Dw2 Bw F2 Uw' U R2 Dw2 Uw R2 Dw' Lw Bw Uw2 U B' L Dw2 Uw' B' D Rw R' B' Bw' F L' Dw U' F' D Bw' L' Bw' Fw L Lw' Rw2 D Fw2 D' Lw2 D' Bw2 Fw Rw' D L2 F2 Lw Rw2 D Bw Rw' D2 R B F' Rw Dw2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R2 F' U' 
*3. *U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F R2 D' R U' L U R' U F (21f)
*4. *Rw2 U B2 Fw' Rw2 D U2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw F' L D' R2 Uw' U Fw2 U' L B R' D2 Uw U' F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 B Fw' F D Fw2 R' D' Uw' L' R' Fw
*5. *U2 R' Dw F2 Lw D2 U L' Uw2 Bw' F' Lw' Uw2 R' Dw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 R D' R2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Rw B Bw' Fw' F L' Rw Dw2 Rw2 F2 Lw Rw2 B2 D2 Bw2 Dw Lw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R Fw Dw' Fw' L' Dw Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 Uw U2 F' L'
*6. *3F' D' 2R U2 B L 2B2 2R' 3U' R2 U' B 2F2 2L2 D 3R 2F' D' L2 2D2 U' L2 2L R2 2B' 2F 2D2 L' F' L2 D2 2D2 2U' 3R' R' 2D U 2R R U' 2B D' 2F R' 2D' R' 2D2 B' 3F' F 2L 2D 3U R' B' 2U2 L 2D2 3U' 2U 3R B2 L 2L' R' D 3U' 2L R' F' L' B 2B2 2F2 R 2B' 2R U' 3R D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U R' F2 U F R 
*3. *R B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B U' F2 D' B' L2 U' B2 D2 (21f)
*4. *R' D2 Uw U' L2 U' L Rw R2 Uw B2 Fw F D U' L' B' D Rw' Fw' Uw2 U' B Fw L Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 U2 Rw' D' Uw' U' Rw' D'
*5. *F2 R U L B F D2 F L2 Bw' Rw' B2 Fw2 Lw R' B' Rw' B2 L2 Lw Rw R2 B2 Bw2 R Dw2 B2 L' Lw' D' U' Fw' U Rw2 F R D' L2 Uw Rw D2 B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw' D Dw' Uw' U2 Rw B' Bw2 R2 Bw' L2 Lw2 D2 Dw2
*6. *U' 2F2 2U' 2B 3F' L 2B2 3R' 2B2 D' B2 F 3U' L' 2L 3R D 2U 3F' D' B' L 3F' F 3U2 U L 2L 2R R' 2D' 2B 3F' D' 2B' 2R' R B' L 2F D' R' 3U B2 2R' F' 2L2 B 2B 2L2 R2 F2 2D2 2F2 F' U2 3F L 2L2 3R2 2R R 2B U 2B' L2 2L 2R' R' B D 3U' 3R2 U 2L B 2B 3F2 2D 2U2
*7. *3D B2 D 3R D 3U 2U U 2F' 2L 3F' 3R F2 2L' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2R' B 2L2 3L' D 3D U2 2L D 3U2 U2 3R 2U' 3F 2L 3L R B F' 2D' 3L 3R2 2R' R2 2F2 R2 3U2 U2 3F2 2F R' 2F' D2 3B2 R2 3B2 2F L2 3F2 3R R' B U' 3B' 3U' 3F F2 2L 3B L 3R2 3D 3B' F R2 2D2 3U2 R' B2 D 2L' 2F 3R' 2R2 3B2 2D B F 3L F2 D2 2B 3L 3D2 2L2 2B' 3R' 2R' 3B' U2 3L2 3R' 2B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L' R' U R U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R' B u' r l 
*2. *R U R' U R U R' U' R L' l b' 
*3. *L U' R' U R L' R U R' U R U R' U' R l' b' 
*4. *L R L' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R B' l' 
*5. *L U R L U' L R' U' R U' R' L' U' L u b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) (-4,3) (3,0) (1,3) (5,0) (0,3) (2,2) (0,4) (6,3) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,3) (5,4) (0,0) 
*2. *(0,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-5,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (3,3) (0,1) (-4,3) (-4,2) (0,1) (0,4) (0,1) (-2,0) (-1,0) (0,1)
*3. *(0,2) (0,-3) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-5,0) (-1,2) (-2,0) (3,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,0)
*4. *(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-5,0) (6,2) (3,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,2) (3,5) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) 
*5. *(0,6) (6,-3) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,1) (6,4) (3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,1) (4,1) (2,2) (6,4) (0,4) (-2,0)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 12, 2009)

Garrett Parker

*2x2*
1. 7.72	
2.	13.47	
3.	14.69	
4.	(2.91)	
5.	(6.33) = *9.17*
Comment: with ortega, that 4th solve was so easy, good average, way better than last week 


*3x3 speed* 
(33.00)
29.17	
28.94	
(23.81)	
26.72 = *28.28*
Comment:2 pll skips  really lucky but had some bad f2l in there

*4x4*1:58.16	/(2:30.48)/2:24.59/2:20.17\(1:42.92)=*2:14.31*
Comment: not bad, havnt done one of these in awhile 



*5x5*

*2x2 blind *DNF,DNF,DNF=DNF
comment: that sucked, i droped my ES everytime, and they were easy too 

*3x3 blind*

*3x3 multi*3/3! 
Comment:  first success and in 29 minutes, just under the limit 

*3x3 OH* 1:12.73,(1:18.62),(1:07.45),1:13.50,1:09.04	
Comment: not bad, first one was a pll skip after anti sune. that week working on OH helped alot


*3x3 FMC*
Cross: z2 F R'B' D F D' U R2 (8)
F2L pair one:U F U2 F' U F U' F' (8)
F2L pair 2:R' U R L U L' U L U' L' (10)
F2L pair 3:U B U B' U' R' U R (8)
F2L pair 4:U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'(8)
oll:y R' U2 F R U R' U' y' R2 U2 R B (11)
PLL: U y' R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 (13)
total= 66 moves
comment: im new at this

*2-4 relay*3:10.81, splits:8-32-2:20
comment: not bad 

*2-5 relay*7:51.89
comment: ive actually never done this but sub 8


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 12, 2009)

*2x2*: 6.45, (8.31), 6.64, (6.17), 7.38 = 6.82
4th and 5th should have been a lot faster. 4th was an OLL skip, and 5th I locked up a lot.
Still a good average.

*3x3*: (22.91), (24.89), 24.16, 23.41, 24.41 = 23.99
 Great!

*3x3 OH*: 50.75, 1:09.22, (1:13.94), (44.12), 1:07.34 = 1:02.44
New pb single and average. Probably because the last average I took for this was the weekly comp… 2 weeks ago?

*234*: 2:53.48
Not good at ALL. Great 2x2, decent 3x3, AWFUL 4x4. Dunno the breakdown, probably something like 6-25-142?

*Pyraminx*: (12.95), 8.38, 11.36, 9.50, (7.06) = 9.75
That last scramble was weeeeird. Last layer skip when I did it for the average, and another when I tried it again, but I’m pretty sure I did it differently. Great average, anyway.

*2x2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 1:21.30 = 1:21.30

Bad. Just bad. Ended up just ortega-ing it because I didn’t like it.

Might try some other stuff later, I don't feel like doing 3x3BLD or 4x4 right now.


----------



## byu (Mar 12, 2009)

*3x3x3*
(24.19), 25.89, 24.29, 24.37, (27.19) = 24.85
COMMENT: This is pretty good, my 3x3 is pretty consistent.

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF (2:15.xx, 30 second memo), 1:12.94 (20 second memo), 3:17.39 (40 second memo) = 1:12.94
COMMENT: I'm super inconsistent, but at least I got a sub-1:30. The memo times aren't exact, I just looked down at the timer right before I put on my blindfold, and that's all I remember. M2/R2 rules!

*Multi-BLD (Maybe?)*

*Square-1*

Question: Can I submit times for 2x2 and 2x2 BLD if I just solve corners on a 3x3? I don't have a 2x2.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 12, 2009)

3:
4:
5:
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
CRAP
4BLD: DNF, DNF
5BLD?:
2-4:
2-5:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 12, 2009)

Maarten Smit

2x2: 8.64 (18.31) 10.68 (6.44) 9.17 = 9.49 *Ortega... Still learning*
3x3: 19.12 (22.32) (17.47) 20.72 18.67 = 19.50 *sub-20*
3x3OH: (49.77) (29.35) 34.36 38.78 35.96 = 36.37 *Nice sub-30, bad sup-40*
4x4: (1:05.45(O)) 1:15.07(P) 1:13.20 1:07.34 (1:16.29(OP)) = 1:11.78 *Pretty good*
2x2BLD: 55.17(24) DNF(52.65(23)) 52.02(27) = 52.02 *This is the most consistent 2x2 BLD session ever.*
3x3FM: 57 moves

U' F' L2 F R L F L' R2 F' U' F B' U B U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R L F' L' U' L U F U' L' B U B' U' B' R B2 U' B' U' B U B' R' U' F

Explanation:

Premove F to understand.
X-cross: U' F' L2 F R L F L' R2
F2L: F' U' F B' U B U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: B U B' U' B' R B2 U' B' U' B U B' R' U'
Fix premove: F 

*Found this solution in 10 minutes. I didn't really try to look for a good solution. *

2-3-4 Relay: 1:35.38 *Wow. That's just... Insane! breakdown was about 6-21-1:08*
Square-1: 1:04.89 1:02.39 47.62 (1:44.61) (38.56) = 58.30 *Sub-minute average!!!*
5x5: 2:13.70 2:05.00 2:16.92 (2:21.40) (1:52.96) = 2:11.88 *1:52.96 is a new PB*
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:45.83 *That's really nice*
3x3MTS: 1:30.21 (1:10.37) 1:30.35 1:44.47 (1:48.55) = 1:35.01 *Bad average, but new PB single*

4x4FM: 140 moves

Centers: R2 Uw2 R Uw2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw B' Rw' B Rw2 F Lw' F U' Lw U Rw' F2 Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw'

Edges: B R' B' Rw2 L2 D' L2 D Rw F L2 F' Rw F' L F Rw' D' F D Rw F R2 F' Rw' D F' D' Rw U' R U Rw' F' R Bw2 R U' B R' U Bw2

Parity: Rw U2 Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw' F2 Lw F2 Rw' F2 Rw F2 Rw' F2 Rw'

3x3: R D' B' R B2 (x) U' L' U L2 U L' U2 B U B' U' L' U' L U F U' F' R U2 R' U F' U' F (y2) 
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' L' U R U L' U2 

*Linear 3x3 part, 54 moves. Very happy with my centers, but the edges were pretty hard.*

3x3BLD: 2:43.70(1:30) DNF(3:28.79(2:10)) DNF(3:05.63(1:10) = 2:43.70 *My first sub-3 ever, and it wasn't even lucky or easy. Memo was just fast. Forgot to fix parity on the second DNF, had a memo mistake on the first one.*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 12, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (1:19.19) (disastrous attempt at new technique that needs work!), 20.68, 1:08.09 (ugh!), 30.02, 35.29 = *44.47*
*3x3x3:* (1:05.72), 58.35, 57.00, 45.68, (44.05) = *53.68*
*4x4x4:* (5:58.01) (lots of LL parity mistakes!), 5:24.58, 4:38.85 (less errors), 3:56.27 (whoa now!), (3:52.06) (wahoo!!) = *4:39.90*
*5x5x5:* (8:29.61), (6:12.78), 8:08.56, 7:59.58, 7:46.27 = *07:58.14*
*7x7x7:* 20:21.00, 20:39.00, (19:48.00), 20:41.00, (22:52.00) = *20:33.67*
*Megaminx:* (6:34.12), 7:20.98 (not really concentrating!), (7:39.08) (even worse!), 7:21.94, 7:18.95 (not a good set this week  ) = *07:20.62*
*Pyraminx:* (2:37.29) (really don't know how to solve edge parity!), (0:12.28) (New PB!), 0:23.36, 0:36.60, 1:03.45 = *41.14*
*Snake:* 17.56, 12.97, (19.38), 16.81, (12.23) = *15.78*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 14:04.76 (first time I've ever tried this - very funny and very difficult), 11:51.00 (PLL skip!), 13:48.00, (10:23.00), (19:12.00) (totally messed up LL - had to start again!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *6:00.35*


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 12, 2009)

Ettienne Venter:

3x3: 25.05, 23.44, (21.06), (26.09), 23.46 = 23.98


----------



## Edam (Mar 12, 2009)

*3x3* (23.83) , 25.77, (28.00), 25.40, 26.86 - *26.01*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 12, 2009)

*2x2x2*:

9.46
29.14 (did a mistake)
12.50
7.54 +2
29.78 (did a mistake)

avg: 17.06
comment: That's really distressing -.-

*3x3x3*:

52.66
40.98
1:09.18 (distressing)
43.22
36.98

avg: 45.62
comment: good avg, because of the last one... i dont no, what happened with me at 3rd one


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 12, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.30*
(10.90), (14.02), 12.46, 13.83, 13.62 

*3x3x3 OH: 30.78*
32.72, 31.74, (26.69), (33.80), 27.89 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:36.24*
2:36.24, (2:49.21), (DNF) [2:13.08]


----------



## Benny (Mar 12, 2009)

Benny B.

*3x3* : 20.50, *18.70*, 21.09, 20.92, *24.86* = *20.84*

*4x4* : 1:54.00, *1:48.17*, 1:54.58, 1.50.44, *1:56.61* = *1:52.76*

*5x5* : 2:12.55, *2:08.86*, *2:20.56*, 2:16.34, 2:20.28 = *2:20.56*

*6x6* : 5:18.39, 5:00.97, 5:24.91, *4:54.55* (PB), *5:49.99* = *5:14.76*

*7x7* : 6:57.63, *6:46.49*, 7:12.99, *7:24.80*, 7:05.47 = *7:05.36*

Really improving on big cubes, should aim for sub20 on 3x3 instead


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 13, 2009)

2x2: 7.12 8.95 9.48 5.48 7.68 = 7.92 (great)
3x3: 20.84 19.07 23.07 18.57 20.29 = 20.07 (great)
3x3OH: 57.63 44.95 48.89 56.67 50.64 = 52.06 (great)

Wow I did really well today in general, very happy right now. Many more events to come, but the time is bed time and I must sleep.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 13, 2009)

3x3 One-handed:

(27.76)
(23.59)
25.76
26.32
24.23
Average: 25.44

Note: You're kidding, right? I feel so inadequate.......

5x5: 
1. 2:22.83 (142.83)
2. 2:28.62 (148.62)
3. [2:33.37 (153.37)]
4. 2:31.40 (151.40)
5. [2:20.93 (140.93)]
Average: 2:27.62 (147.62)
Note: I want a white 5x5...and both color 6x6s....I can improve. My edges are slow, I can get centers in ~37

4x4:
1. 1:12.23 (72.23)
2. 1:13.46 (73.46)
3. [1:08.15 (68.15)]	
4. 1:24.45 (84.45)
5. [1:25.06 (85.06)]	
Average: 1:16.71 (76.71)

Note: I lubed my 4x4 more...I can average sub-1 after I get used to it and practice some more...I'm sure...


----------



## Odin (Mar 13, 2009)

*3x3x3*

1. 39.25
2. 39.53
3. 47.36
4. 46.83
5. 44.23

Average: 43.53

Comment: So close to being a PB average.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 13, 2009)

*2:* 6.27 (6.71) 6.55 (4.61) 5.40+ = *6.07*
Dang +2s... I need to get better by so much.

*3:* (15.61) (19.86) 16.11 17.41 15.75 = *16.42*
Aah... I suck at 3x3x3 now...

*4:* 1:25.11 1:25.71+ (1:14.91OP) 1:21.03O (1:30.55OP) = *1:23.95*
The first two solves I don't remember parity. Ah well. I needz haz better 4x4 - this was a friend's wES

*5:* (2:04.63) 2:14.91 2:16.84 2:13.68 (2:21.11) = *2:15.14*
I sux

*7:* (7:57.48) 7:02.29 (6:14.13) 6:56.91 6:57.22 = *6:58.81*
Sub-7!!! And a really weird single... Not sure how that happened. The first solve had liek 5 POPs, one of which had a piece vanish into one of my vest pockets for around 15s. Ah well.

*3BLD:* 3:03.61 3:20.59 DNF = *3:03.61*
I needz haz better

*3OH:* 32.11 30.90 (27.52) 28.33 (35.33) = *33.45*
The first solve should have so been sub-30... I fumbled around for about 4 seconds trying to hack out a move for H-perm. Didn't work out...

*Magic:*

*Megaminx:* (4:01.15) 3:58.31 3:34.00 (3:35.59) 3:39.28 = *3:43.86*
Sub-4, on a friend's mf8 minx. I need a minx to practice on...

*Sq-1:*(32.21) 27.28 (26.88) 27.40 30.90 = *28.53*
I can do better.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 13, 2009)

Odin said:


> *3x3x3*
> 
> 1. 39.2539250
> 2. 39.5339531
> ...



which timer did you use? oO ^^


----------



## Kian (Mar 13, 2009)

*2x2x2-* 7.29, 8.05, (9.37), (6.08), 7.98	*Average- 7.77*
*3x3x3-* 22.74, 20.47, (23.56), 21.72, (18.95) *Average- 21.64*
*4x4x4-* (1:30.60), 1:18.16, 1:27.85, 1:24.85, (1:17.28) *Average- 1:23.62	*
*5x5x5-* 2:32.61, (2:40.24), 2:28.69, (2:09.50), 2:35.94 *Average-2:32.41* 
*3x3x3 OH-* 1:00.41, (1:17.41), (47.05), 50.80, 47.78 *Average-53.00	*
*3x3x3 BLD-* 4:24.81, DNF, 4:47.52 *Best- 4:24.81*
*2-4 Relay-* *1:43.68*
*2-5 Relay-* *4:34.20*
*Multi BLD-*
*Square-1-*
*Magic-* 2.93, 2.85, (3.02), 2.81, (2.45) *Average- 2.86*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 13, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 4.12, (3.36), (7.31), 3.75, 3.91 = *3.93*
*3x3x3:* 13.02, (15.58), (12.16), 14.83, 12.66 = *13.50*
I got beat by a..... Very talented cuber.
*4x4x4:* (1:25.69), 1:21.44, 1:13.83, 1:09.75, (1:06.38) = *1:15.01*
*5x5x5:*
*7x7x7:* (6:57.17), 6:50.55, 6:47.95, (6:13.34), 6:31.53 = *6:43.34*
*2x2x2BLD:* 15.58, 15.84, *14.38*
*3x3x3BLD:* *46.09*, DNF, DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* *3:49.94(1:34)*, DNF, DNF
Sub-4 
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF 
*MultiBLD:*
*3x3x3OH:* 32.47, 26.75, (26.34), (34.75), 30.25 = *29.82*
*3x3x3Feet:* 3:43.66, (2:20.66), 2:42.03, 4:11.47, (DNS) = *3:32.39*
I don't think I will do this again anytime soon.
*Snake:* (18.17), 16.27, (15.77), 16.16, 16.67 = *16.37*
Yep, I have a snake.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *4x4x4BLD:* *3:49.94(1:34)*, DNF, DNS yet
> Sub-4



Wow - you finally did it! Awesome.

By the way, the third scramble is much easier than the first.  (I'm very very scared...)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *3x3x3:* 13.02, (15.58), (12.16), 14.83, 12.66 = *13.50*
> I got beat by a..... Very talented cuber.


I think the quote is "I got beat by a _g...ood _cuber"


----------



## Gparker (Mar 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3:* 13.02, (15.58), (12.16), 14.83, 12.66 = *13.50*
> ...



haha, isnt that what thrawst said? 
and dont worry ville, almost everyone does everyweek anyway


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...


 yeah


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4BLD:* *3:49.94(1:34)*, DNF, DNS yet
> ...



1. Congratulations Ville!! You are so in a class of your own. 

2. Thanks Mike, then I still got some hopes to make the third one 4x4BLD as I DNF:ed the two first.


----------



## h5n1 (Mar 13, 2009)

3x3x3: 47.82 49.74 47.61 54.65 47.15 - *Average* 49:39

Guess I'm out of practice, a month ago I was working toward a sub 40 average, now it looks like I'm struggling to stay under 50s


----------



## Odin (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3*
> ...



Cube Mania, Before you submit your times just select all of your times and copy it. (it should also show your scrambles too.)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 13, 2009)

That doesn't mean you have to copy it out to a ridiculous number of decimal places. Round it to two decimal places.


----------



## Odin (Mar 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> That doesn't mean you have to copy it out to a ridiculous number of decimal places. Round it to two decimal places.


Ok I edited my post. Can you please Pm me on why having more then 2 decimal places aggravates you?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2009)

Odin said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean you have to copy it out to a ridiculous number of decimal places. Round it to two decimal places.
> ...



I can answer without being aggravated: because they have no real meaning. The timer (whether it is a stackMat timer or a pc-program) is not that exact. No way. Even if it was all other persons times are in hundreds. 

Actually my program (that tries to read everyone's results) bugged when reading a post like this the first time (it only expected two digits after the seconds). But now I corrected it so it is ok with me with as many digits you like. But I do not even round the hundreds, I truncate them.  

Finally, Arnaud stipulates free format, as long as I can understand your post, write any way you like.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2009)

2x2:	0:32.16	0:34.64	0:45.43	0:25.40	0:32.11= 0:32.97
3x3:	0:56.70	1:06.47	0:57.80	0:56.14	1:01.36 = 0:58.62
4x4:	5:45.77	5:03.09	5:20.69	4:49.68	4:35.62 = 5:04.49
5x5:	9:56.28	12:00.47	10:02.90	13:47.56	12:59.35 = 11:40.91
2x2BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF = DNF
3x3BLD:	DNF	02:04.92 02:40.69 = 02:04.92
4x4BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF = DNF
5x5BLD:	37:41.00	32:52.00 DNS YET 
Multi:	4/4 = 4 33:00 (22:10)	
2-4Rel:	06:30.63	= 06:30.63
2-5Rel:	20:05.10	= 20:05.10

2BLD & 4BLD horrible 
3BLD fantastic , 5BLD new PB almost without effort 
relays bad cause I had no effort left

Edit 1: added a nice Multi 4/4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 3x3BLD:	DNF	02:04.92 02:40.69 02:04.92
> 5x5BLD:	37:41.00	32:52.00 DNS YET
> 3BLD fantastic , 5BLD new PB without effort almost



Wow - very nice! You're getting pretty good at the 5x5x5 BLD thing. And see, I told you you could get fast at 3x3x3 BLD!


----------



## mande (Mar 14, 2009)

*3x3 FMC*

*41 moves*

Solution: B U L2 B' D2 L' U2 R D2 B' D' B2 D2 F' R' F R F' R' F B R2 B' R' U' B' D B D' U' L F' R F' R' F L' U2 B' R B

Explanation:
2x2x2: B U L2 B' D2 L' U2 = 7
2x2x3: R D2 B' D' B2 = 5
F2L: D2 F' R' F R F' R' F (B R B') = 11 - 3 = 8
OLL: (B R) B' R' U' B' D B D' (U) = 10 - 1 = 9
PLL: (U2) L F' R F' R' F L' U2 B' R B = 12

P.S. I hope my explanations are right since I have only my written solution in front of me and no cube now.

*3x3*
26.16, (22.80), (26.96), 25.87, 24.63 = 25.55
Comment: OK

*3x3 OH*
(DNF), (39.62), 44.36, 53.65, 47.75 = 48.59
Comment: First time I've cleaned my cube, didn't know there would be such an improvement!!!

*3x3 BLD*
DNF(2:34:88), 3:00:20(1:04), DNF = 3:00:20
Comment: Nice memos on 1st and second cube, both around 1:04. First would have missed PB by less than half a second.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (15.62), 13.31, 14.02, 14.51, (11.81) = 13.95
Very good, but last was PLL skip so it really improved the average.

2x2: 4.89, (5.88), 5.48, 4.15, (2.51) = 4.84
Very good, but the last improved the average again because it was a PBL skip.

4x4: 1:16.69 OP, 1:16.02 O, (1:05.49), (1:20.68 O), 1:07.73 = 1:13.48
Inconsistent, but a bit better than average, probably due to generous parity.

Sq-1: 38.07, 36.44 P, 36.02 P, (38.39 P), (35.17) = 36.84
Gah, stupid parity wrecking averages.

OH: 52.53, 48.55, (45.60), (52.85), 50.55 = 50.54
I don't particularly care about this.

Megaminx:


----------



## Goater (Mar 14, 2009)

*3x3x3*: (13.38) 14.55 (24.75) 17.45 14.03 => *15.34*

*3x3x3 OH*: 36.95 (36.03) (40.91) 36.70 40.38 => *38.01*

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:45.92 DNF DNF => *2:45.92*

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 2/2 (11:27.30) => 2 pts (11:27.30)

*3x3x3 match-the-scramble*: 2:06.64 (1:41.59) 2:01.86 (2:22.53) 1:41.69 => 1:56.73

*Pyraminx*: (9.05) 5.50 4.83 (4.56) 5.24 => 5.19


*3x3x3 FM*: x B D' R F' R' D U' R L2 U2 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 U' B2 R' U2 L U L' U' L' U B L2 B' L' B L' B' U2 (35 HTM)

EO: x B D' R F'
2x2x3: R' D U' R L2 U2 . R' U' B2 R'
Psudo F2L: U2 L U L' U' L' U
All but 3 corners: B L2 B' L' B L' B' U2
Last 3 corners: put [B2, R' F2 R] at "."


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2009)

Me

2: (6.06), 5.77, 5.17, 3.98, (3.50) = *4.97*
LBL - 123 CLL - 45
3: 12.20, 13.17, (11.22), (15.47), 12.03 = *12.47*
Man, the 4th scramble looked so nice.
4: (56.78), 1:00.52, (1:07.73), 1:02.86, 1:04.31 = *1:02.56*
How terrible.
5: (1:35.73), 1:49.83, (2:00.97), 1:46.84, 1:44.47 =* 1:47.05*
Meh.
3OH: (26.17), (29.62), 27.92, 28.89, 28.70 = *28.50*
Meh.
2BLD: DNF, 14.22 , 10.65  = *10.65*
SpeedBLD ftw.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Off by: 2 edges, 4 edges, 2 edges and 2 corners.
Sq1: 48.48, (49.09), (30.42), 48.12, 46.52 = *47.71*
Bad
Pyraminx: 14.34, 9.78, 17.34, (19.80), (9.66) = *13.82*
Good
Megaminx: (1:48.84), (1:29.92), 1:41.95, 1:34.81, 1:37.36 = *1:38.04*
Fail.
2-4: *1:16.71*
4 - 13 - 59
2-5 *2:48.86*
3 - 11 - 48 - 1:46 - Wow 1:02 2-4 relay in it.
MTS: (1:59.38), 1:36.46, 1:48.46, 1:48.52, (1:19.30) = *1:44.48*
Magic: 1.55, 1.63, 1.61, (2.69), (1.46) = *1.60*


----------



## ananbc (Mar 15, 2009)

3X3:avg 16.49
(16.66), 16.38, 16.58, (16.30), 16.52

good sd for me: 00.15


----------



## wzrds3 (Mar 15, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 15.79, 16.82, 11.28, 12.92, 9.93 = *13.33*
*3x3x3*: 46.38 (POP), 39.09, 42.97, 44.65, 45.47 = *44.36*
*Pyraminx*: 13.45, 30.02 (POP), 36.74 (POP), 32.99 (POP), 16.33 = *26.45*

Yeah, my pyraminx sucks. It's as smooth as can be, but it pops if you look at it funny.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> And see, I told you you could get fast at 3x3x3 BLD!



Yeah, I remember and I did not believe you 
But it is one thing to do it once at home, another at comp. Like you would like
to go sub-8 again at comp I gather...


----------



## MistArts (Mar 15, 2009)

_Baian Liu_

*2x2x2:* 5.87, (6.15), 5.85, (4.57), 5.34 = 5.69
Comment: I'm getting better...
*3x3x3:* (17.92), 22.78, 24.35, 25.49, (25.76) = 24.21
Comment: HORRIBLE!


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 15, 2009)

rest of my results:
4x4: 1:55.63 1:53.12 1:56.57 1:53.15 1:57.62 = 1:55.47(alright)
5x5: 3:00.82 3:11.66 2:56.39 3:28.27 3:17.92 = 3:10.13(great improvement)
2x2-4x4: 2:52.90 (terrible)
2x2-5x5: 5:45.67 (good)
magic: 1.93 DNF 1.66 1.81 1.71 = 1.82
snake: 12.09 12.72 12.05 11.72 11.81 = 11.98 (constistant)
megaminx: 4:29.98 4:32.60 4:01.01 3:57.21 3:23.72(PB) = 4:09.30 (average)
pyraminx: 11.60 6.43 9.84 18.46 3.98(PB) = 9.29
that pyraminx average was possibly the luckiest average ever? I ask people to also try the last scramble, it may be the easiest pryaminx solve I ever did!!
square1- 2:04.06 1:27.09 1:39.80 1:46.78 1:25.24 = 1:37.89 (making progress)


----------



## PeterV (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 12.04, 10.79, 12.74, (13.14), (10.18) = *11.86 avg.*
Comment: Good average.

3x3x3: (36.29), (29.54), 30.89, 30.33, 30.52 = *30.58 avg.*
Comment: Wow, very consistent average. I'm very happy with almost sub-30 

4x4x4: 3:18.63 (O), (3:05.46), 3:31.62, 3:24.96 (O), (3:39.00 (P)) = *3:25.07 avg.*
Comment: O.K.

2-4 Relay: *4:21.57 (P)*
Comment: Meh.

Magic: (1.56), 1.57, 1.59, (4.28), 1.57 = *1.58 avg.*
Comment: Nice consistent average.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 15, 2009)

2x2
Average: 5.88
The solves: 5.81, (8.72), 6.25, 5.59, (4.31)
Cube: White Easthseen
Comment: Good av but the 8.72 should have been better

3x3
Average: 19.89
The solves: (22.05), (18.02), 20.72, 20.86, 18.09
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: This is what I get for not warming up.

3x3 OH
Average: 38.51
39.81, (40.03), (29.66), 36.63, 39.08
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: 29.66 was nonlucky so pretty good for me.

2x2 BLD
Best: 54.02
The solves: 1:04.50, 1:20.77, 54.02
Cube: White Eastsheen
Comment: All success 

Magic
Average:1.53
The solves: (1.52), (1.56), 1.52, 1.52, 1.55
Puzzle: Red Rubik's
Comment: Pretty decent

2x2-4x4 Relay
Time:2:57.86
Breakdown: 7.xy, 15.xy, the rest.xy
Puzzles: White Eastsheen (2), Diansheng (3), Rubik's (4)
Comment: Im real bad at 4x4. The 2x2 was bad but good 3x3. Im waiting an Eastsheen 4x4. I dont really wanna get a mefferts cuz they look too big for my hands
I might come back to do more later. probably not


----------



## Escher (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't done more than one event in one week this year, so I thought I'd make up for it here...

*2x2 *

4.55, 4.91, 4.02, (2.98), (5.34) = 4.36
_quite nice, the fourth was way easy, annoyed I got a sup 5 with that last scramble_

*3x3* 
23.72, 20.84, (16.33), (22.22), 20.76 = 21.27
_my first sup 20 average for about 3 months... Because I was doing it on my 4x4  The 16 was an x cross, and without disgusting locky last layers like the others. The f2ls were actually mostly ~10._

*4x4*

(1:17.33), 1:08.69, 1:04.98, 1:15.11, (1:04.59) = 1:09.59
_okay, but 1st, 4th and 5th were fails - the 5th was a fail because i was on PLL at 52, and had P parity. I think parities went OP, P, - , O, P_

*2x2 BLD*

40.31, 17.69, DNF = 17.69 best
_The first was plus 2, the second was easy, and the last was 12.84, and unfortunately completely out. I know where i went wrong though, and it could've been really fast :\ _

*Pyraminx*

15.77, 10.44, 16.53, 19.55, 23.56 = 17.28

_all right, decent single on no.2. My Pyraminx is the transparent one on DX - don't get it._

And that concludes my entry for this week. 2x2 was good, 2x2 BLD was pretty good, 3x3 was funny , 4x4 was all right, and pyraminx was terrible, but thats the nature of the puzzle.


----------



## Henxu (Mar 16, 2009)

It has been a long time not coming here 
*I'm back cubing!*

*2x2*
8.68, 8.18, (7.16), (9.08), 8.36 = (8.41)
The two last solves were very easy... I screwd up...

*3x3*
18.66, (13.78), 17.08, 16.08, (18,70) = (17.27)
D*mn... Haven't improved...

*4x4*
1:47.43, 1:14.82, 1:22.13, 1:50.29, 1:23,57 = (1:31.04)
Good and bad solves...

*3x3 OH*
29.30, 27.89, 24.80, 29.53, 29.82 = (28.91)
Not bad for me...

*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay*
1:54.22 
That was a nice 4x4


----------



## Ellis (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been away for most of the week, hopefully I can get some more in before the next comp is posted. 

*2x2:* (10.57), 7:14, 8.66, (6.55), 6.64 = *7.48*
I really like how the 4th was set up... easy to see it was already one move into the sune, I don't know why it wasn't faster though. 

*3x3:* 17.84, 18.50, 17.26, (20.64), (16.05) = *17.87*
always happy with sub-18

*4x4:* 1:31.32, (1:24.61), 1:24.66, 1:28.20, (1:39.34) = *1:28.06*
ughh, best time = not even good. 

*5x5:* (2:04.74), 2:10.61, 2:18.86, (2:29.42), 2:23.06 = *2:17.51*
I really hate anything over 2:20, it really bums me out. Decent otherwise.

*6x6:* (4:33.38), (5:08.27), 4:51.80, 4:41.61, 4:53.92 = *4:49.11*
Great average for me. I need a new 6x6 though, the mod didn't turn out so great. 

*2 3 4 Relay:* 1:54.82
I officially hate 4x4

*2 3 4 5 Relay:* 4:06.96
I dunno if I remember ever getting sub-4 on this, but that's where I should be.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 17, 2009)

Name: Bruce Norskog

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48 moves*
Solution:
B U' F R U F2 U' B R U R' B F' L' B F' D' B F' R' B F' U2 D2 R' D' U R U' R2 U R' U' B D' F' D B' D' F D' L U' L' D2 L U L'
Explanation:
2x2x2: B U' F R U F2 U'
2X Cross: B R U R' . U' D2 R' D'
3rd slot and edges positioned: U R U' R2 U R' U'
corner 3-cycle: B D' F' D B' D' F D
corner 3-cycle: D2 L U' L' D2 L U L'
Insert 4-flip at ".": B F' L' B F' D' B F' R' B F' U'

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 116 moves*
Comment: Made a number of attempts at the centers, but was always getting too many moves for it. Finally had to use a 27-move solution for the centers after about 2 hours. (Also had problems keeping track of my moves, so a lot of fast-solving/rescrambling.) So I had to rush edge pairing and basically a linear CFOP solve for 3x3x3 phase.
Solution:
F' Rw' D B' Rw' L Uw U' Fw U2 Fw' F Uw' F R Dw2 R Dw R2 B2 Dw2 R' Uw R' Uw2 B2 Uw
Rw B' L2 B Rw' R' D L D' U' B U Fw R' F2 R U L' U' L D F D' Fw' B' U Fw' U' R B' U R' Fw
R2 D L' U B' R' F' R D' R' D F D' F' D F' D2 F D2 F' D F D2 R D2 R' D2 R D R'
F D L D' L' F' R D2 R' D' R D' R' L' D2 L D' F' R F L' F' R' F D' L

Explanation:
Centers (27):
F' Rw' D B' Rw' L Uw U' Fw U2 Fw'
F Uw' F R Dw2 R Dw R2 B2 Dw2
R' Uw R' Uw2 B2 Uw
Edge pairing (33):
Rw B' L2 B Rw'
R' D L D' U' B U Fw R' F2 R U L' U' L D F D' Fw'
B' U Fw' U' R B' U R' Fw
3x3x3 Phase (56):
X-Cross: R2 D L' U B' R' F'
2nd slot: R D' R' D F D' F'
3rd slot: D F' D2 F D2 F' D F
4th slot: D2 R D2 R' D2 R D R'
Orient LL: F D L D' L' F' R D2 R' D' R D' R'
R-Perm PLL: L' D2 L D' F' R F L' F' R' F D' L


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 17, 2009)

*2x2:* - (4.78), (7.28), 6.28, 5.65, 6.66 = *6.20*

*3x3* - (16.70), 21.03, (24.25), 21.30, 18.97 = *20.43* - HORRIBLE!

*4x4* - 1:22.38, (1:26.11), 1:14.84, (1:11.03), 1:24.89 = 1:20.70

*2x2 BLD* - 

*3x3 BLD* - 4:00.07, DNF, 3:02.46 = *3:02.46* - PB 

*3x3 OH* - (37.08), 39.30, (54.39), 52.77, 46.06 = 46.04

*2-4 relay* - 1:54.81

*Megaminx* -

*Pyraminx *- 

*Square 1* -


----------



## Gparker (Mar 17, 2009)

wait please dont post a new competition yet! i still have stuff to do!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

@Gparker: You've still got time. From the post at the beginning of every competition:


> This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.



Here's mine - all done. Another bad week for big cubes BLD, but good for 4x4x4 BLD and multi!

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.52, 14.90, 11.55, 9.90, 11.38 = *11.82*
*3x3x3:* 25.13, 27.50, 29.08, 25.93, 29.44 = *27.50*
*4x4x4:* 1:51.34 (O), 1:35.88 (O), 1:45.63 (P), 1:32.63, 1:58.40 (O) = *1:44.28*
*5x5x5:* 2:34.15, 2:39.80, 2:44.19, 2:30.78, 2:27.91 = *2:34.91*
*6x6x6:* DNF (37:26.70, 17:37), 5:35.87 (OP), 5:26.44 (OP), 5:51.84, 5:14.25 (OP) = *5:38.05*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 32 centers, 18 edges, 4 corners. Apparently missed an r2 and also undid some setup incorrectly.
*7x7x7:* 8:08.82, 7:21.00, 7:18.50, 7:38.00, DNF (59:15.52, 27:58) = *7:42.61*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 4 corners, 3 outer X, 3 inner X, 3 outer +, 4 inner + , 6 obliques, 8 outer wings, 11 inner wings, and 4 centrals. As bad as that sounds, I still had 80% of the cube correct. Apparently I forgot a D move somewhere – the 4 corners were off by a D turn. That might be all I did wrong.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 50.86, 55.75,55.28 = *50.86*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:16.84, 2:00.93, 2:29.80 = *2:00.93*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:35.19 (3:42), DNF (8:42.71, 4:15), 7:45.31 (3:15) = *7:45.31*
Comment: New personal best! Second one was off by 4 corners misoriented and 6 edges.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (25:14.15, 7:40), DNF (19:19.09, 10:51), DNF (17:06.17, 9:35) = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh – DNFed all 3 again this week. First was off by 4 corners, 4 + centers, 8 wings, 4 centrals. Second was off by 5 + centers and 2 X centers. Third was off by 4 corners, 3 X centers, 3 + centers, 8 wings, 4 centrals – I forgot to do a U’ setup undo. I’m consistently missing setup moves the past couple of weeks – I hope I can correct this!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 50:59.40* (32:26 memorization)
Comment: At last a very nice result. A lot of time to spare, too – 11 cubes is starting to look possible. The sixth cube had two edges misoriented – I memorized the wrong sticker of a piece.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.97 57.68, 52.47, 59.13, 58.18 = *56.11*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:53.66, 1:40.34, 2:06.19, 1:42.44, 1:45.83 = *1:47.31*
*Magic:* 2.46, 3.52, 2.63, 2.58, 2.19 = *2.56*
*Master Magic:* 5.53, 4.18, 5.30, 3.94, 4.55 = *4.68*
*Clock:* 28.97, 28.43, 34.66, 33.44, 24.88 = *30.28*
*MegaMinx:* 3:38.20, 3:36.02, 3:22.24, 3:31.24, 3:26.02 = *3:31.09*
*Pyraminx:* 42.94, 12.94, 19.11, 15.41, 25.56 = *20.03*
*Square-1:* 1:06.27 (P), 32.66, 1:04.40 (P), 1:00.46 (P), 1:08.53 (P) = *1:03.71*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
2x2x2: U’ F B R’ B2 F L2
2x2x3: B2 R2 U B U2
3x cross: B R2 B2 R2 B’ R2
4th pair: B R B’ R’ B’ R
OLL: U B2 U’ B’ U B’ U’
PLL: D2 B L’ R D2 L R’ B D2
Comment: Not very good again. This time I was practicing for limited time – I forced myself to have a solution written down after 20 minutes. It was 48 moves. So at least I improved on that in the last 40 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 17, 2009)

Youv'e seen most of this before, but I have to post this in a post of its own

5x5BLD:* 37:41 32:52 42:05* = 32:52 

Three successes in a row, never happened to me before 
The third one commuting on two buses, the first for memo and the second for exec.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Youv'e seen most of this before, but I have to post this in a post of its own
> 
> 5x5BLD:* 37:41 32:52 42:05* = 32:52
> 
> ...



Very very awesome! Congratulations!

And you beat me again this week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2009)

maybe more, I'll see if I have time

*2x2:* 3.75, 5.81, 4.62, 3.67, 4.14 = 4.17
EG, Ortega, CLL, Ortega, CLL

*Clock:* 9.33, 8.69, 7.17, 8.53, 8.78 = 8.67
kind of bad, haven't really had time to practice

*Square-1:* 26.30, 23.98, 22.17, 34.80, 26.20 = 25.49
Good!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 18, 2009)

2x2x2	17.47	16.19	15.94	13.65	15.28	Best 13.65	Average 15.80
3x3x3	46.04	46.62	41.69	39.35	42.43	Best 39.35	Average 43.39 
4x4x4	02:46.85	02:16.34	02:21.27	02:33.89	01:51.75	Best 01:51.75 (PB)	Average 02:23.63
5x5x5	05:00.96	05:24.85	04:35.84 04:39.30	05:25.34	Best 04:35.84	Average 05:01.70
6x6x6	08:16.00	08:16.00	08:29.49	08:12.21	07:24.24	Best 07:24.24 (PB)	Average 08:14.74 (PB)
7x7x7	12:27.92	12:28.47	11:43.86	11:44.00	12:50.73 Best 11:43.86 (PB)	Average 12:13.46 (PB)	

3x3 OH 02:38.87	01:52.48	02:19.46	01:59.32	01:51.54 Best 01:51.54 Average 02:03.75 (PB)
3x3 Feet 05:41.73	06:02.38	05:46.65	05:58.92	06:07.43	Best 05:41.73 (PB)	Average 05:55.95 (PB)
3x3 Match Cube	02:24.46	02:11.53	02:27.89	01:35.72 02:17.52	Best 01:35.72 (PB)	Average 02:17.84 (PB) 

2x2x2 Blindfolded	01:27.22	01:28.88	01:36.12 Best 01:27.22
3x3x3 Blindfolded	DNF	DNF	03:56.44	Best 03:56.44
3x3x3 Multi Blind	4/5	48:05.72

234 Relay 03:47.62
2345 Relay	08:10.50
23456 Relay	17:04.46
234567 Relay	35:57.64

6x6x6 First Two Scrambles had the exact same time. First time this has happened.
3x3 Match Scramble in the Fourth Solve 3 out of 4 edges were already in the II Layer.
Got a PLL skip on both 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 in 234 Relay. Sub-50 23 Relay. Messed up 4x4 Solve.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 18, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 10.97, 10.19, (11.40), (9.40), 10.72 = *10.63*
yay.

*3x3x3 :* (27.00)	, (37.81), 31.86, 30.69, 28.80= *30.45*
average

*4x4x4 :* 2:47.80, (2:20.27), 2:50.15, 2:25.66, (3:01.08) = *2:41.20*
not too bad

*5x5x5 :*(6:33.05), 5:58.81, (4:45.72), 5:19.22, 5:07.86 = *5:28.63*
pb single and average, still learning. 

*2x2x2 BLD :*DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
umph

*3x3x3 BLD :* = 4:44.59, 4:08.09, DNF =*4:08.09*
Yes, a personal best. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 2:11.72, 2:37.03, 2:21.22, (2:10.77), (3:00.90) = *2:23.32*
improving slightly at this, but I want sub-2 averages. 

*2 - 3 - 4 relay: 3:10.97*

*2 - 3 - 4 - 5 relay: 9:20.94*

*Pyraminx : * = 25.91, (43.86), 28.09, (25.15), 31.25 = *28.42*

*Snake : *4.94, 5.31, (5.53), (4.69), 5.33 = *5.19*
Good.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

_IamWEB
_

3x3x3

19.63 - Solve got better around the second or third F2L pair (Fridirich)
(23.11)
(18.48) - Anti-Sune and Z-Perm, some F2L pairs were easy.
22.94
20.27
---Average: 20.95 Seconds

Comment: In more than average average, why are the best and worst time usually right next to each other? 
Good->Bad = Overconfident
Bad->Good = Anger from the bad time turns into power...power and speed.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord Voldemort
3x3x3
24.72, 24.33, 22.87, (00:21.02), (00:24.93)	
Average 3 of 5: 23.97

@ IamWeb: It happened to me too... weird.

2x2x2
09.07, (14.86), 08.70, (05.87), 10.56	
Average 3 of 5: 09.44

3x3x3 OH
1:20.16, 1:09.20, 1:08.93, 1:14.87, 1:05.28	
Average 3 of 5: 1:11.00

Can someone explain what match the scramble is?
I know it seems self explanatory...


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Match the Scramble is taking a solved cube and "solving" it into the state that the scrambled cube is in.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2009)

byu said:


> Question: Can I submit times for 2x2 and 2x2 BLD if I just solve corners on a 3x3? I don't have a 2x2.



I dare not really answer, but I don't think so as it is stipulated that normal WCA rules apply. I had the same idea before a got a 2x2 of my own, I practised corner algs for Turbo then. But I find it so very much easier to handle only the corners on a 3x3 than solve the 2x2 so I would say no just for that reason.

Arnaud or someone else who knows the WCA laws better?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Can I submit times for 2x2 and 2x2 BLD if I just solve corners on a 3x3? I don't have a 2x2.
> ...



I would also say no for that reason, it's easier to turn. Although I've never heard any complaints about emulating a 2x2 with a 4x4. I think, although I could be wrong, that other people have done something like that in this competition when doing stuff like a relay. I either saw that here or in a comment on the UWR page.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2009)

I only have time to post the new competition now. I will post the results from this week tonight. I had a good FMC again, but bad 4x4x4 and 5x5x5


----------



## snowmous (Mar 19, 2009)

*3x3:* 30.32, (38.59), 27.05, 26.13, (24.40) = 29.30

comment: The 2nd, I did wrong F2L; 5th should be faster


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Lord Voldemort
> 3x3x3
> 24.72, 24.33, 22.87, (00:21.02), (00:24.93)
> Average 3 of 5: 23.97
> ...



Aha!
I wish there was something I could about this in Puzzle Theory, but it's mostly coincidental I guess...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort
> ...



The chances of it happening are 2/5 in an average of 5, so its nothing special.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 19, 2009)

Ellis said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...


shut down ... lol, but he's right though. maybe if you do a combined percentage, 2/5 then 4/25 then 8/225 etc.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2009)

I need more hours in a day, or more days in a week, or less friends 

2x2x2: 7.36 8.46 8.11 6.90 9.86 = 7.98
3x3x3: 23.80 23.08 25.46 27.68 24.71 = 24.66
4x4x4: 1:36.36 1:40.06 1:37.19 1:21.91 1:35.52 = 1:36.36
5x5x5: 2:26.11 2:33.88 2:33.80 2:15.66 2:22.13 = 2:27.35
6x6x6: 4:43.41 5:02.13 4:30.22 4:37.47 4:47.40 = 4:42.76

333_FMC: DNF
Found this start in a couple of minutes while Erik was visiting, but never finished it.
It is a mixture between Petrus blocks and 2x2x1 Heise blocks
Inverse scramble: B' R' D2 R' L2 U2 D F B L U F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U
"2x2x2" while preserving another pair (4): R2 F2 R F
"2x2x3" with Heise blocks (6): B' U2
Tripple X-Cross (11): B' D' B2 U2 R2
with pre-move B' that becomces F2L in 14/15 moves: R2 F2 R F, B' U2, B' D' B2 U2 R U2 R (B)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2009)

*Results week 2009-11*

*2x2x2*(26)

 3.93 Ville Seppänen
 4.17 Vault312
 4.49 Escher
 4.84 MTGjumper
 4.97 fazrulz
 5.69 MistArts
 5.88 Edmund
 6.07 not_kevin
 6.20 SimonWestlund
 6.82 Yalow
 7.77 Kian
 7.92 hippofluff
 7.98 AvGalen
 8.41 Henxu
 8.62 Ellis
 9.17 Gparker
 9.44 Lord Voldemort
 9.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.63 cookingfat
 11.82 Mike Hughey
 11.86 PeterV
 13.33 wzrds3
 15.80 rahulkadukar
 17.06 Yes, We Can!
 32.97 MatsBergsten
 44.47 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(37)

 12.47 fazrulz
 13.30 Sa967St
 13.50 Ville Seppänen
 13.95 MTGjumper
 15.34 Goater
 16.42 not_kevin
 16.49 ananbc
 17.27 Henxu
 17.87 Ellis
 19.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.89 Edmund
 20.07 hippofluff
 20.43 SimonWestlund
 20.84 Benny
 20.95 IamWEB
 21.27 Escher
 21.64 Kian
 23.97 Lord Voldemort
 23.98 DAE_JA_VOO
 23.99 Yalow
 24.21 MistArts
 24.66 AvGalen
 24.85 byu
 25.55 mande
 26.01 Edam
 27.50 Mike Hughey
 27.83 snowmous
 28.28 Gparker
 30.45 cookingfat
 30.58 PeterV
 43.39 rahulkadukar
 43.53 Odin
 44.36 wzrds3
 45.62 Yes, We Can!
 48.39 h5n1
 53.68 msemtd
 58.62 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 1:02.56 fazrulz
 1:09.59 Escher
 1:11.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.48 MTGjumper
 1:15.01 Ville Seppänen
 1:16.71 EmersonHerrmann
 1:20.70 SimonWestlund
 1:23.62 Kian
 1:23.95 not_kevin
 1:28.06 Ellis
 1:31.04 Henxu
 1:36.36 AvGalen
 1:44.28 Mike Hughey
 1:53.01 Benny
 1:55.12 hippofluff
 2:09.79 rahulkadukar
 2:14.31 Gparker
 2:41.20 cookingfat
 3:25.07 PeterV
 4:39.90 msemtd
 5:04.49 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:47.05 fazrulz
 2:11.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:15.14 not_kevin
 2:16.39 Benny
 2:17.51 Ellis
 2:27.35 AvGalen
 2:27.62 EmersonHerrmann
 2:32.41 Kian
 2:34.91 Mike Hughey
 3:10.13 hippofluff
 4:53.33 rahulkadukar
 5:28.63 cookingfat
 7:58.14 msemtd
11:40.91 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 4:42.76 AvGalen
 4:49.11 Ellis
 5:14.76 Benny
 5:38.05 Mike Hughey
 8:19.23 rahulkadukar
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:43.34 Ville Seppänen
 6:58.81 not_kevin
 7:05.36 Benny
 7:42.61 Mike Hughey
12:21.07 rahulkadukar
20:33.67 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 25.44 EmersonHerrmann
 28.50 fazrulz
 28.91 Henxu
 29.82 Ville Seppänen
 30.45 not_kevin
 30.78 Sa967St
 36.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 38.01 Goater
 38.51 Edmund
 46.04 SimonWestlund
 48.59 mande
 50.54 MTGjumper
 52.07 hippofluff
 53.00 Kian
 56.11 Mike Hughey
 1:02.44 Yalow
 1:11.00 Lord Voldemort
 1:11.76 Gparker
 2:03.75 rahulkadukar
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:47.31 Mike Hughey
 3:32.39 Ville Seppänen
 5:55.98 rahulkadukar
13:14.59 msemtd
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 10.65 fazrulz
 14.38 Ville Seppänen
 17.69 Escher
 50.86 Mike Hughey
 52.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 54.02 Edmund
 1:21.30 Yalow
 1:27.22 rahulkadukar
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Gparker
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 46.09 Ville Seppänen
 1:12.94 byu
 2:00.93 Mike Hughey
 2:04.92 MatsBergsten
 2:36.24 Sa967St
 2:43.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:45.92 Goater
 3:00.20 mande
 3:02.46 SimonWestlund
 3:03.61 not_kevin
 3:56.44 rahulkadukar
 4:08.09 cookingfat
 4:24.81 Kian
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF Rubixcubematt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:49.94 Ville Seppänen
 7:45.31 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Rubixcubematt
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

32:52.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Ville Seppänen
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

9/10 Mike Hughey
4/4 MatsBergsten
3/3 Gparker
4/5 rahulkadukar
2/2 Goater
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:35.01 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:44.48 fazrulz
 1:56.73 Goater
 2:17.84 rahulkadukar
 2:23.32 cookingfat
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:16.71 fazrulz
 1:35.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:43.68 Kian
 1:54.22 Henxu
 1:54.81 SimonWestlund
 1:54.82 Ellis
 2:52.90 hippofluff
 2:53.48 Yalow
 2:57.86 Edmund
 3:10.81 Gparker
 3:10.97 cookingfat
 3:47.62 rahulkadukar
 4:21.57 PeterV
 6:00.35 msemtd
 6:30.63 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:48.86 fazrulz
 3:45.83 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:06.96 Ellis
 4:34.20 Kian
 5:45.67 hippofluff
 7:51.89 Gparker
 8:10.50 rahulkadukar
 9:20.94 cookingfat
20:05.10 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(1)

17:04.46 rahulkadukar
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)

35:57.64 rahulkadukar
*Magic*(6)

 1.53 Edmund
 1.58 PeterV
 1.60 fazrulz
 1.82 hippofluff
 2.56 Mike Hughey
 2.86 Kian
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.68 Mike Hughey
*Snake*(4)

 5.19 cookingfat
 11.98 hippofluff
 15.78 msemtd
 16.37 Ville Seppänen
*Clock*(2)

 8.67 Vault312
 30.28 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(9)

 5.19 Goater
 9.29 hippofluff
 9.75 Yalow
 13.82 fazrulz
 17.28 Escher
 20.03 Mike Hughey
 26.45 wzrds3
 28.42 cookingfat
 41.14 msemtd
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:38.04 fazrulz
 3:31.09 Mike Hughey
 3:44.39 not_kevin
 4:09.40 hippofluff
 7:20.62 msemtd
*Square-1*(7)

 25.49 Vault312
 28.53 not_kevin
 36.84 MTGjumper
 47.71 fazrulz
 58.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:03.71 Mike Hughey
 1:37.89 hippofluff
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

35 Goater
40 Mike Hughey
41 mande
48 cuBerBruce
57 trying-to-speedcube...
66 Gparker
DNF  AvGalen
*4x4x4 fewest moves*(2)

116 cuBerBruce
140 trying-to-speedcube...

*Contest results*

217 fazrulz
200 Mike Hughey
197 trying-to-speedcube...
183 Ville Seppänen
149 not_kevin
126 hippofluff
119 rahulkadukar
116 Kian
109 Goater
109 Ellis
106 SimonWestlund
105 MTGjumper
98 Henxu
94 Escher
92 Edmund
85 AvGalen
84 Gparker
82 MatsBergsten
77 cookingfat
75 Yalow
75 Benny
73 Sa967St
58 mande
56 EmersonHerrmann
49 msemtd
43 MistArts
42 Vault312
42 Lord Voldemort
37 byu
37 PeterV
34 ananbc
31 cuBerBruce
26 IamWEB
22 DAE_JA_VOO
20 wzrds3
16 Edam
14 Rubixcubematt
14 snowmous
12 Yes, We Can!
9 Odin
6 h5n1


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Snake*(2)
> 
> 5.19 cookingfat
> 11.98 hippofluff



Good work Mats.
it looks like my entries for snake and 2+3+4 relay are missing...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=147952&postcount=7
Were they posted too late or just missed by your program?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 20, 2009)

first in magic. it seems like alot more competitors this week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Good work Mats.
> it looks like my entries for snake and 2+3+4 relay are missing...
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=147952&postcount=7
> Were they posted too late or just missed by your program?



Then it's NOT good work. I'll correct it tonight! Sorry. 
(and I remember actually wondering why you didn't do 2-3-4)

Hmm, I wonder how this happened. In my infile it says
Snake: (TBA)
and not a word of a relay. (TBA means To Be A???)

But I can see now that you have Snake times and a relay 2-3-4 entry.

Did you edit the post and added those rather late? 
(I can check for myself). Then it at least explains how it happened.
I downloaded the major part of the posts a little beforehand and
then added the last entries afterwards. Then I missed your edit.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 20, 2009)

my 2-4 relay also didn't show up


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2009)

Two people called Simon got the same point score!

Also, sup-100


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, I was a little too hasty to download the results.
Now I have added all edits up to now.

@MTGjumper ...and this spoiled your fun, now the other Simon got 
one point more


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay! Third :O


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2009)

cmon! (too short)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 21, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hmm, I wonder how this happened. In my infile it says
> Snake: (TBA)
> and not a word of a relay. (TBA means To Be A???)
> 
> ...



Yes, they were rather late while I was waiting for the next competition to be posted. The acronym TBA stands for "To Be Advised" meaning the data is not available at time of writing and will be coming along later - a part of my everyday work-speak!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

TBA is "To Be Advised"?

I simply assumed "To Be Added".


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> TBA is "To Be Advised"?
> 
> I simply assumed "To Be Added".



It has multiple meanings, but I had also thought the standard was "To Be Announced", like when a competition venue is TBA.


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 8, 2009)

*3x3 speed*
1. 21.38 
2. 27.80 
3. 26.19 
4. 29.75 
5. 20.27


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> *3x3 speed*
> 1. 21.38
> 2. 27.80
> 3. 26.19
> ...



WHOA! Hold on there... isn't this competition already over? And in addition, how did you get all sub-12 MTS when your average is just around 25?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2009)

He did the scramble as fast as possible -.-

He didn't get the point of match the scramble...


----------

